# Yama 山



## Gonçalo Silva (28 Apr 2017)

Hey you, time to share my new setup.

About the name: Yama 山 - the Japanese name for Mountain. Why in Japanese? Well i like the Japanese culture. The samurais, Yamaha, Mitsubishi, Dragon Ball, Nokia* and all that stuff. Plus the names in English (mountain) or in Portuguese (montanha) were just dull...

*Setup*

*Start:*
24/04/2017

*Aquarium:*
90x45x45x10 with acrylic ice white sheet in the background

*Stand:*
DIY metal structure stand

*Light:*
DIY aluminum frame with 5630 led strip with 2400 lumens/m - total 11000 lumens (theoretical) 50w consumption (again theoretical)
DIY hang that can be regulated in height 40cm for maintenance (see photos)
Led timmer controller TC420 - controls light and solenoide

*Filtrer:*
Eheim professionel 4+ 600 with 5kg Equo Stilla + original wool
Lily pipes in/out Hinterfeld 17mm

*Substrate:*
Ada Amazônia 36L
15 kg lava rock

*CO2:*
2kg bottle
Dual stage regulator
Camozzi Solenoide
ADA check valve
ADA precision valve
Do!Aqua 40mm diffusor

*Temperature:*
Hydor external heater 200w 25º

*Hardscape:*
Green Shale (I'm not sure if its shale or schist or something because its very heavy, have some quartz crystals and its hard has a... well, has a rock!)

*Ferts:*
DIY ADA

*Plants:*
5x Hemianthus Micranthemoides
5x Hemianthus Callitrichoides
2x Gratiola Viscidula
3x Glossostigma Elatinoides
3x Eleocharis Acicularis Mini
1x Staurogyne Repens
1x Alternanthera Reineckii Mini

*Fish/Shrimps:*
50 Hasemania Nana
Otocinclus Affinis
Neocaridina Davidi var. Red Sakura
*
Photos:*

Hardscape

View attachment 34085423882_dea011c9d0_o.jpg07 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34111912001_b829299d52_o.jpg08 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr




Yama - dia 1 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

I will make a video of the plantation next week!

I know the hardscape isn't perfect but the intention is to have a nice and green aquarium to enjoy. Its not suppose to be a contest layout 

* I know that Nokia is from Finland, it was a joke! Stop judging me! 

Abraço!


----------



## Smells Fishy (28 Apr 2017)

Yummy.


----------



## Progen (29 Apr 2017)

That character is actually more often read as San although some Japanese pronounce it differently with a Z sound. It's adapted from the Chinese who read and write it the same way.

Read as sun as in that hot big ball in space.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (8 May 2017)

As promised here's the video 



Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (9 May 2017)

Todays pic:



Yama - Dia 2 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr


----------



## alto (9 May 2017)

Like this tank very much 

How many days since planting?


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (9 May 2017)

alto said:


> Like this tank very much
> 
> How many days since planting?



Thanks! Was planted on Saturday.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (11 May 2017)

Day 5



Dia 5 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

The melting.

Cuba, glosso and some HM and staurogyne are melting bad. Diatoms are appearing too.

I've been maintaining 30/40% WC daily has recommended, co2 is stable and light are at 4400 Lumens 6h/day. I can't do anything else, can I?

Abraço


----------



## Konsa (12 May 2017)

Hello
Its a nice setup.Cant wait to see it all filled in.
For the plant melt you can lift the lily pipe up during the night or add an air stone on timer.I had big melts on carpeting plants few times with new Amazonia  and made a big difference increasing the oxygen levels.It is too loaded and the plants melted from the roots up.Strange it only happened to the carpeting plants tho all else had no problems. 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (12 May 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hello
> Its a nice setup.Cant wait to see it all filled in.
> For the plant melt you can lift the lily pipe up during the night or add an air stone on timer.I had big melts on carpeting plants few times with new Amazonia  and made a big difference increasing the oxygen levels.It is too loaded and the plants melted from the roots up.Strange it only happened to the carpeting plants tho all else had no problems.
> Regards Konsa



Thanks Konsa for the compliment and the answer.

I will try that. I also was advised to check my kh/gh, tomorrow i will make some tests. Its not likely to be hardness problems cause I have another planted tank with amazonia and had no problems at all. You can see it on my signature (Red Canyon).

Abraço


----------



## Konsa (12 May 2017)

Hi
You are welcome 
Increasing oxygen levels will help spin the cycle faster and lets not forget is not only CO2 the plants are using.They use O2 during lights out.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 May 2017)

Well, cuba, glosso and reinecki melted completely...

Yesterday replaced them for Monte carlo, helferi and ranunculus from other tank. 

But after stabilize I will replace them for the original plan.

Will post a photo later.

Abraço


----------



## Ben C (16 May 2017)

Progen said:


> That character is actually more often read as San although some Japanese pronounce it differently with a Z sound. It's adapted from the Chinese who read and write it the same way.
> 
> Read as sun as in that hot big ball in space.



As a stand-alone character, or when used as part of a place or family name, it is actually read as 'yama'. The reading 'san' is only used when the character is used as a suffix, such as Fuji-san. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (17 May 2017)

Ben C said:


> As a stand-alone character, or when used as part of a place or family name, it is actually read as 'yama'. The reading 'san' is only used when the character is used as a suffix, such as Fuji-san.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought so too... but my base was google translator...

Yesterday photo with the replantation.



Dia 10 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Progen (18 May 2017)

Precisely my point because it'd be more likely to have a name of its own than just be a noun.

I'm an Oriental by the way if it's not immediately obvious from my profile photo.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (21 May 2017)

Todays fotos:

Whats left from Reinecki and Glosso:

View attachment 34768492126_21e7e81649_o.jpgDSC_0080 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34808394225_4724ec0f36_o.jpgDSC_0085 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Red Sakuras:

View attachment 34808279095_cd28bf97cf_o.jpgDSC_0088 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Gratiola Viscidula:

View attachment 34645681772_116f0fc57b_o.jpgDSC_0089 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34808166095_913e125f75_o.jpgDSC_0090 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

And the most important:



DSC_0112 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Progen (22 May 2017)

I'm quite tempted to do a similar concept with one of my new tanks since it's less hassle than a Dutch or heavily planted jungle.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (22 May 2017)

Progen said:


> I'm quite tempted to do a similar concept with one of my new tanks since it's less hassle than a Dutch or heavily planted jungle.



I had an heavily planted jungle before this one and that was one of the reasons for the changed... No wood, no shadows, no moss, basically carpets and open space .


----------



## Progen (22 May 2017)

I forgot to add that I actually am quite against open Iwagumi style scapes because coming from an animal welfare / protection background, I feel it's a very cruel kind of prison with no shade or shelter and a bright light from above.

I do appreciate a well laid out Iwagumi though so if I try one, it's going to be with little caves at least.

The same also goes for why I like jungle scapes. Lots of hiding places. Happy fishes are nice fishes.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (22 May 2017)

Well I think that depends on the type of fish. And in that type the species, and the companion they have. If I put 10 neon and some angel fishes they will stress for sure if no hiding places are supplied, but with no predators I don't think they will mind. 

My plan for this aquarium is 50 hasemania nana, some shrimps and some otos. The resilient shrimps are there already, next some crs, and then the shoal.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (23 May 2017)

Some photos of Red sakuras

View attachment 34718464251_4a2e4072b5_o.jpgDSC_0170 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34811369046_aed1b9b982_o.jpgDSC_0160 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34850800885_0eccfeedfa_o.jpgDSC_0155 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34850849345_173f1e766a_o.jpgDSC_0152 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 34687695302_e36d82474b_o.jpgDSC_0151 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

and a little one (3mm máx)

View attachment 34687483682_df71db2c49_o.jpgDSC_0166 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (15 Jun 2017)

40º day

Entry of some otos




DSC_0271 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

and some cool shrimps



DSC_0278 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



DSC_0236 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



DSC_0272 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



DSC_0281 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



Full front pic:



DSC_0290 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Some diactomes, some algaes and some snails, the usual 

Abraço


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2017)

Nice, what kind of rock is that Gonçalo?


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice, what kind of rock is that Gonçalo?



Thanks Tim. It's a nacional rock. I bought it on a ornamental stone place (sells mostly for decorate gardens) and the sellers told me that is green schist/shale. The white veins are quartz, and is really heavy and hard. I almost brake the floor of my attic trying to smash it in smaller pieces. 

It kind looks seiryu stone but it costs 30 cents/kg instead 6€ kg .


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2017)

It's amazing what you can find if you think a bit more laterally, especially in garden centres and DIY stores, and at a fraction of the price of Gucci rock etc


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (28 Jun 2017)

50 days



Yama - dia 50 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 Jul 2017)

Photo session of today:

View attachment 35776303862_1c7e976799_o.jpgDSC_0057 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 35946782925_6d93474ed3_o.jpgDSC_0055 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 35776307062_bbe0cc7d93_o.jpgDSC_0054 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 35946785375_bd6c44a1b8_o.jpgDSC_0052 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 35946786295_5726367e72_o.jpgDSC_0045 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 35776312262_ea805aabd6_o.jpgDSC_0044 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr





DSC_0046 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (8 Aug 2017)

After holidays I came home and found it like this:





DSC_0083 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

The light was at 90% and the result is massive gsa...

After maintenance:



DSC_0086 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (19 Aug 2017)

2nd video celebrating the 100 days. 



Enjoy 

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (10 Sep 2017)

120 days update

View attachment 37009508001_1573bae6cf_o.jpgDSC_0037 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 37009510111_488a4e07ee_o.jpgDSC_0036 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



View attachment 37009512901_7effafb0f1_o.jpgDSC_0034 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 Oct 2017)

Hi guys.

190 days quick shot.

View attachment 37741365391_a4b4de2cfd_o.jpgYama - dia 190 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Some equipment upgrade:

New inox lily pipes from Chihiros.
Back to inline diffuser (best sistem imo)
A new light, a FTB90 by Aquaeden 3000 lumens and very nice spectrum.

Having some algae problem because of new light, but atm I think is starting to balance again,

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (4 Nov 2017)

Hey
Starting to test the final shot of this aquarium.

50mm


50mm by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

18mm


18mm by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Change the fish to Simulans cause the Rummynoses didnt like the new light and jump very often when it turned on. Started with 54 and ended with 34 

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (8 Jan 2018)

Hey guys, this layout is still alive. Here are some photos to prove it.

View attachment 39551520062_856e9c58ab_o.jpgDSC_0034 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 39551523662_8ff8a9a4ec_o.jpgDSC_0029 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 27804099489_d4a23a020b_o.jpgDSC_0025 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 39551529082_bc6a1fd4e3_o.jpgDSC_0023 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 27804109669_0c6d79d0c3_o.jpgDSC_0020 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

View attachment 24713280827_8d4cb25656_o.jpgDSC_0018 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



DSC_0015 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

Some plants were removed, one entered (rotala h'ra), no algae, no dead fish/shrimp, all going really nice.

Abraço


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 Jul 2018)

Hi there. This aquarium was dismantled and the final photo sent to contests. In October will post the final shot. 

Cheers.


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Really nice looking scape


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (27 Aug 2018)

Hello. 

This aquarium got the 328 place at IAPLC, and the 64 at CAIC! Will post more results has they arrive.



Sem título by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Nubias (27 Aug 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Ysiatis (28 Aug 2018)

Nice ranking ! Congratulations !


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

Congrats


----------

